# A chicken run and garden article from latest Mother Earth News



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

Any thoughts on why this couldn't work?
It sounds like a great idea but it my be a good idea in Theory only.
I'll prob do.
View attachment 6943


----------



## nc_mtn (Nov 24, 2007)

I've thought about doing something like this before. Even have a tunnel between the rows/beds that you could move around. That would keep the weeds down and the bugs as well. The cool thing is bugs would need to pass the chickens to get onto the plants, but alot of bugs fly...

The extra cost on chicken wire was why I never bothered.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I saw that. Looks like a lot of fencing to me.


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

Yes, i have bantes that need cover so this may work out. 
The extra fencing is only a problem if it wouldn't work. Such as the chickens wouldn't roam around the tunnels.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

You could always throw a handful of scratch in different places in the tunnels to get them to explore a little. Once they got familiar with the setup they would likely move around it frequently looking for new ground to scratch.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

You know i drooled over this when I was reading my MEN this month. However it seems like a lot of work and if a dog got in there, it would really cause problems. The tunnels aren't very supported. I wonder if a heavy wet snow would do damage in the winter too. However the concept is one that is giving me thought on what COULD work for me


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It seems to me a double fence would be easier than a bunch of "tunnels"
It's called a "chicken moat"

Oddly enough, the first article that came up was from* MEN*, *in 1988:*

http://www.motherearthnews.com/sustainable-farming/garden-pest-control-zmaz88mjzgoe.aspx



> A chicken moat is not a waterway, but it does provide a protective enclosure for the garden. Weeds, insects, rabbits, ground hogs and even deer are barred from entry by the *double wall of fencing* and the ever-diligent patrol flock. All in all, itâs a clever solution to the fowl raiserâs dilemma of whether to fence the birds or the garden: Fence both!


In THEORY it sounds good, but keep in mind most pests will FLY in


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It seems to me a double fence would be easier than a bunch of "tunnels"
> It's called a "chicken moat"
> 
> Oddly enough, the first article that came up was from* MEN*, *in 1988:*
> ...


I agree! A double wall would be so much easier but my problem is hawks in the day so it wouldn't work for me either unless I joined the tops like a t-pee but so much work  I have taken netting and put it across the top but in winter it is ruined. I could always remove the top during the winter though as I don't have hawk problems in the winter or owl for that matter. But it would be easier to just move a chicken tractor around with a couple of birds in each instead of them roaming like soldiers around a fortress. Yet something about this is still so appealing lol!


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I hope to be able to accomplish this soon.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a moat around one of my gardens for the chickens to use. I didn't make the run low to the ground like that. I just made two fences with six feet of grass between them. Yes, it was a lot of fence. The chickens did a great job of keeping the bermuda grass from invading the garden and it was really easy to just toss weeds or extra produce over th efence. Heavier birds won't fly over. I never had one fly out or a hawk get one. The two gates were an annoying problem from time to time. I wish I'd have dug down and put a piece of drain conduit for the chickens to use so I didn't need the 2 gates.


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

In their drawing the tunnels/moats are only on three sides with a single gate on the end with no tunnel/moat. I like your idea of the drain conduit ... would you then put a piece of fence joining the two lengths of fencing on either side of the gate?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

If you set a double row of fencing you could always run the inner fence at an angle and wire the tops together like this... |\

The inner fence doesn't need to be nearly as strong as the outer fence because you're just trying to keep the chickens from marauding through the garden, while the outer fence is stronger to keep pests and predators out. By wiring the top of the inner fence to the top of outer fence, you don't need to spend extra to keep aerial predators out and can use the stronger outer fence to support a weather or shade cover. Chickens don't need a ton of head room 

A solution for the gate issue would be to put a small bridge over the chicken tunnel there. That way you could still walk in and bring carts & wheelbarrows through without having to interrupt the chicken run anywhere, let them jog around the entire perimeter unobstructed so you don't keep any blind corners or deadends.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I like the idea and may have to give it a try on the smaller plot this year.
A few comments, suggestions.....Hawks aren't like helicopters that can stop, go straight down and back up, so them trying to pick off one in a narrow area without getting caught in the fence themselves is a deterrent. Think of a landing strip for a "touch and go" practice for airplanes. If it's long enough and wide enough, they might try, so keep it as narrow and short as possible/practical.
The cost of chicken wire and the work involved is a deterrent for me too, lol. The last few years I've had good luck using that plastic orange fencing you see on construction sites stapled to 5 or 6 ft 1x2 stakes. That was mainly to deter deer. Not 100% effective, but I've only seen 1 or 2 tracks in a few years of doing it compared to my neighbor's, whose garden looked like a walking trail for deer every morning.
I wonder if that could be in used for the perimeter runs, with the wire used for the coops?
The spacing is small and a 100 ft. roll is pretty cheap. 
The thing I like, is that it can be rolled up and moved or taken down easily, you know what chicken wire is like after you try that......:catfight:.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I garden in raised beds and have chickens running loose in my garden.
Used to have ducks also. I still got the same amount of bugs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Hawks aren't like helicopters that *can stop, go straight down and back up*,


I see them do that all the time
Google "hawk hovering"


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see them do that all the time
> Google "hawk hovering"


me too!! they are very agile


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I see them do that all the time
> Google "hawk hovering"


I just knew when I typed that, _someone_ would have to say just the opposite.
Circling and riding updrafts in slow motion, for sure, but if you ever see a hawk fly like a hummingbird, be sure to post the video.
You understand the point I was making about the run, trying to contribute something positive , so I'm just gonna let you have this one.......:grit:


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

farmrbrown said:


> I just knew when I typed that, _someone_ would have to say just the opposite.
> Circling and riding updrafts in slow motion, for sure, but if you ever see a hawk fly like a hummingbird, be sure to post the video.
> You understand the point I was making about the run, trying to contribute something positive , so I'm just gonna let you have this one.......:grit:


Yep, On Que


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

This guy looks like he has a decent system figured out.

[YOUTUBE]GlyV8fA6R_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> but if you ever see a hawk fly like a hummingbird, be sure to post the video


I've seen them *hover* in place many times, especially over open fields while watching prey



> You understand the point I was making about the run, trying to contribute something positive


Yes, I understand your point.
I also understand what I've* seen* them do.



> *Circling and riding updrafts* in slow motion, for sure


That's "soaring", not hovering 



> be sure to post the video


I already told you where to find them
There are many videos on Google showing the *hovering* behavior


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

This thread has me thinking... rural folks with larger acreage & gardens, I bet you could make a very sizeable run or broiler pen inside a jack leg fence.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

...........


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## LadyHawk77 (Oct 11, 2011)

I am building it right now. I already had the set-up around the garden so I am just adding the tunnels with some wire I already had. I also have a movable pen that I use for my chicks. Plan to use it to let them access the beds in the garden. Will post some pics when it is done.


----------



## 3SistersFarm (Dec 24, 2005)

Ladyhawk have you posted pics some where i would love to see it


----------

